# rotating tellow light keeps blowing fuses



## akajeremyk98 (Nov 23, 2004)

*rotating amber light keeps blowing power point fuses*

I have a rotating yellow light and when i plug it into the cigerette lighter it works for awhile then blows the fuse to the power point or the plug gets really hot and stops working other then direct wiring it to a switch how can i use my light and still keep it as a plug in?


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

akajeremyk98;1421081 said:


> I have a rotating yellow light and when i plug it into the cigerette lighter it works for awhile then blows the fuse to the power point or the plug gets really hot and stops working other then direct wiring it to a switch how can i use my light and still keep it as a plug in?


have you tried plugging anything else into the cig lighter?

you could get another cig plug from wal mart and wire in to the battery, and mount it anywhere you want. what kind of light is it?


----------



## akajeremyk98 (Nov 23, 2004)

i have my car charger in it now and it hasnt blown the fuse or got hot. its a blazer dual rotating light


----------



## akajeremyk98 (Nov 23, 2004)

my phone charger is in it and hasnt blown the fuse yet and its a blazer dual rotating light


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

have you inspected the wire from the plug to the lightbar? if it has been closed in a door too many times or is rubbing somewhere the wire could have worn down and the hot wire could be grounding out. how old is the light?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Usually those wires running those cig plugs are 16 gauge. That dual rotating light should have 12 gauge wire running from the light to help with the amp draw from the dual rotators. Yeah it may only be 10-15 amps, but the larger dia. wire will help the strain on the wire.

What I would do, is run the lights wire out the rear 3rd break light. I'd put a quick disconnect plug on the one end, and on the other end of the light I'd put the other end of the plug. Then I'd hard wire a switch for running the light. I'd also throw a relay in just for extra piece of mind.


----------



## MoparPlowJockey (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like something shorting out to me also. How many watt bulb is in the light? Watts divided by 12 equals amps. How big of a fuse is in your cigarette outlet? I would run a dedicated switch from the battery using 14 ga wire. No relay needed for this. More than likely it is a 55 watt bulb pulling 5amps including the motor. Fuse the switch with a 15 amp fuse and you will be fine. Like stated above check your wires.


----------

